# Stop roamio recording thr junk !!



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

Last night it started recording several movies and other shows. Please Tivo I want to MAKE MY OWN choices to record. My premiere has a way to stop TiVo suggestions. Does anybody know how to shut this off in Roamio ?


----------



## sterfry (Dec 21, 2001)

TiVo Central -> Settings -> Recording -> TiVo Suggestions.


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks !! somehow I couldn't find that. Turned it off a long time ago in Premeire.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Yepp, those suggestions will wear you out.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Weird. That's the whole reason I wanted a Tivo way back when.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I record enough, I dont need it doing it for me LOL


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

jjd_87 said:


> Weird. That's they whole reason I wanted a Tivo way back when.


Yeah, don't know why it would bother anybody. They all go into a folder you don't have to open and are the first things to go when the DVR needs space. I think they are a great way to find shows that you might like that are similar to other shows you record.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, don't know why it would bother anybody. They all go into a folder you don't have to open and are the first things to go when the DVR needs space. I think they are a great way to find shows that you might like that are similar to other shows you record.


Because it fills up the drive and then other shows can get deleted. As least this was the case when I was testing it on all my Premieres during a Beta. I typically have some recordings from months or years ago on my TiVos and I found that they ended up getting deleted if I didn't have them set for Do not delete. Which I typically do no set for any recording. With suggestions turned off these shows did not get deleted but when it was on they eventually got deleted. So once the beta was over I turned suggestions off


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Because it fills up the drive and then other shows can get deleted. As least this was the case when I was testing it on all my Premieres during a Beta. I typically have some recordings from months or years ago on my TiVos and I found that they ended up getting deleted if I didn't have them set for Do not delete. Which I typically do no set for any recording. With suggestions turned off these shows did not get deleted but when it was on they eventually got deleted. So once the beta was over I turned suggestions off


Weird. Suggestions _shouldn't_ be deleting scheduled recordings (no matter how old). Although they do cause deleted items to disappear.

I finally turned off suggestions on my TiVo HD (and now on my Premiere) but I had them on for years with my DTiVos and they never caused early deletion of shows (and some of my shows hung around in the now playing list, expired, for over years)


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

aaronwt said:


> Because it fills up the drive and then other shows can get deleted. As least this was the case when I was testing it on all my Premieres during a Beta. I typically have some recordings from months or years ago on my TiVos and I found that they ended up getting deleted if I didn't have them set for Do not delete. Which I typically do no set for any recording. With suggestions turned off these shows did not get deleted but when it was on they eventually got deleted. So once the beta was over I turned suggestions off


Suggestions always delete first (at least in non-beta releases). Back before free space indicators it was a quick way to tell how much room you had left. I love the Suggestions. Between those and Wishlists it's why I keep using Tivo's.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Jonathan_S said:


> Weird. Suggestions _shouldn't_ be deleting scheduled recordings (no matter how old). Although they do cause deleted items to disappear.


There is a long standing bug that can cause real recordings to be deleted in favor of suggestions. I discovered it like 10 years ago during a beta of the S1 unit when they enabled VBR encoding. AFAIK TiVo has never fixed it.

Basically what happens is the scheduler will look at the free space and think it has enough room for another suggestion. However because channels are all digital and use VBR encoding it doesn't really know how big the suggestion will actually be. If the suggestion happens to be bigger then expected then it will delete the oldest recording in My Shows to make room and finish recording the suggestion. Rather then delete another suggestion or stop recording the suggestion in progress, it deletes the oldest expired recording.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

another suggestions thread?

Bugs aside, for me its one of the best features. Finds new shows for me, lets me virtually "surf" content tailored for my likes, and takes up no space. I always have several hundred to choose from.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ss-stingray said:


> Last night it started recording several movies and other shows. Please Tivo I want to MAKE MY OWN choices to record. My premiere has a way to stop TiVo suggestions. Does anybody know how to shut this off in Roamio ?


Suggestions is one of the best features of TiVo and exclusive to TiVo. They will only be junk if you don't rate the shows.

But if you don't want suggestions, as others have said, turn the feature off.



aaronwt said:


> Because it fills up the drive and then other shows can get deleted.


No, it doesn't. TiVo will *NEVER* delete any recordings you instructed it to make due to suggestions (unless there was some horrible bug... it is certainly not the design). Suggestion recording will stop and the suggestion recordings will start to be auto deleted to make room for any season passes or manual recordings.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

crxssi said:


> No, it doesn't. TiVo will *NEVER* delete any recordings you instructed it to make due to suggestions (unless there was some horrible bug... it is certainly not the design).


There is a horrible bug, see my post above.

Note: I have not tested this in a few years so it's possible it got fixed somewhere along the lines, but it was there all the way from the S1 v2 software through the last release for the S3 so I doubt it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

monkeydust said:


> Yeah, don't know why it would bother anybody. They all go into a folder you don't have to open and are the first things to go when the DVR needs space.


I *virtually* never watch suggestions, but leave them on, even on my Premiere 4, which finally has a free space indicator. (Yes, I'm one of those who wants that.. even with the funky/semi-inaccurate FSI Tivo has -- it updates at weird times/delays after deleting a show, so I still think it's only a guesstimate.)

But anyway, ONE thing beyond those other things mentioned that is slightly annoying about suggestions is that it BUMPS UP a folder that has YOUR shows higher in the list.

e.g. you have 3 episodes of "My favorite show" recorded, and they show a page down in Now Playing.. A suggestion records one ep of your favorite show, now the folder is at the top of the list, making you THINK there was another new episode of the show.. (And if some of the previous recordings were new, the NEW badge will still be there, so that won't help you either.)

Yes, this is a minor thing.. and some day I should probably just turn off suggestions... I'm mentally "stuck" with them as a FSI even though now I have a real FSI though..


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> There is a horrible bug, see my post above.
> 
> Note: I have not tested this in a few years so it's possible it got fixed somewhere along the lines, but it was there all the way from the S1 v2 software through the last release for the S3 so I doubt it.


 I've never had this happen to me. I've had the first Tivo, Directv Tivos... series 2, 3, 4 and soon 5... never once did that happen to me.

Seems like a rare bug, if it even still exists.


----------



## tom22 (Nov 4, 2010)

I absolutely love TIVO suggestions and have used it as a primary way that i've discovered new series simlar to other series I watch (series including things like NOVA meaning I might like The Universe , Ancient discoveries meaning I like certain types of history but also noting I'm not quite as fond of the military hardware shows )

The glitch never effected me in a noticeable way and none of my non Tivo suggestion saved programs seem to get deleted.. I have programs from back in april with a yellow ! on them that are still there... 

I WOULD love it to opt out of movies because movies reduce my TIVO Selection choices by the space they take up and having movies in suggestions perhaps screwing up my my preference profile if they take my 3 thumbs down to a movie as an indication of my interest in the movies's subject matter.. not just that I might love the subject but not choose to watch movies via the tivo interface)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NJChris said:


> I've never had this happen to me. I've had the first Tivo, Directv Tivos... series 2, 3, 4 and soon 5... never once did that happen to me.
> 
> Seems like a rare bug, if it even still exists.


It was hard to trigger, but back in the day I could reproduce it reliably and sent a very detailed report to TiVo explaining how to reproduce it. But back then we had drives that could only hold a dozen recordings so it was much easier to trigger.


----------

